# SLR’s Soundiron Bumper Scoring Challenge



## donbodin (Aug 2, 2017)

Thrilled to announce SLR’s Soundiron Bumper Scoring Challenge!

Show off your skills for a chance to WIN Soundiron's Symphony Series Woodwinds Essentials or the developer's yet to be released Anibus Prime Kontakt Player library.

Plus, every contestant will receive a $10 promo code to go toward their next order at the Soundiron's store.
For all details visit: http://bit.ly/SIBumperScore


----------



## donbodin (Aug 20, 2017)

In this video, I showcase some of the entries we have received from the Soundiron Bumper Scoring Challenge!

The deadline has been extended to Aug 23, 2017. Visit the official entree page for all details and learn how you could win a copy of Soundiron/Native Instrument’s Symphony Series Woodwind Collection Essentials or Soundiron’s brand new Ambius Prime library for Kontakt Player and Komplete Kontrol.

Plus, every contestant will receive a $10 promo code to go toward their next order on Soundiron’s store.

Learn more about scoring bumpers in the FREE Sonic Branding 101 Workshop


----------



## AdamKmusic (Sep 3, 2017)

Hey Don, any update on the finalists?


----------



## donbodin (Sep 3, 2017)

I just checked and the judges have come to a consensus! We will announce on Wednesday


----------

